# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  African dwarf frog; pregnant, sick, or fat? help pls!

## Vincent

i have a female African dwarf frog Kermit who has suddenly gotten really fat. a few days ago she shed off her skin. which i know is normal. but the weird thing is it literally all came off in one piece. like there was a frog shaped blob of skin. lately she has been getting fatter. at first i thought it was normal as she just shed her skin and she's probably growing. but she's gotten like really fat lately and she has become a lot less active and has been hiding in her little cave 95% of the time. my 5 gallon tank has 2 guppies 2 mystery snails 2 ghost shrimps and 2 African dwarf frogs (Kermit is female and i have a male named Pepe. and they're both 11 months old and adfs reach sexual maturity at 9 months, so pregnancy/eggs could be a thing) i am about to separate her and put her in a 1 gallon fishbowl because i am scared if she has dropsy or something it will spread or if she lays eggs the fish will eat them. i tried my best to get a picture but its hard because she wont come out and bad lighting so here's a poor MS paint illustration and the best picture i could get.
(edit: i cant get pictures right now i dont know how to upload them and i will try later please help tho)

----------


## Marinecrab

Are you trolling? 

"MS paint illustration and the best picture i could get."

Thanks for the laugh.


Anyway sounds like you'll have to ask around for people interested in buying ADFs.

----------


## Vincent

> Are you trolling? 
> 
> "MS paint illustration and the best picture i could get."
> 
> Thanks for the laugh.
> 
> 
> Anyway sounds like you'll have to ask around for people interested in buying ADFs.


i cant get any picture to upload and even if i could it's a bad shot because she wont come out from under her rock  :Frown: 


thanks for caring though  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Terry

There are two explanations for your frogs getting "fat", bloating or ready to lay eggs. I keep ACFs and a couple of my females became huge. After a few days they shrunk back to normal. The eggs were not fertile. Keep a close eye on their swimming behavior. If it's not normal, then it may be bloating. I would wait a few more days and give us an update. Until then, keep the frog isolated. Aquatic frogs have a tendency to bloat whicj can be easily prevented by providing proper water conditions. What temperature are you keeping them and what are you using to condition the water?

----------


## Vincent

thank you but it was dropsy because she died this morning  :Frown:

----------


## Terry

Sorry to hear about your frog. Aquatic frogs are susceptible to bloating, also known as edema. Clawed frogs are very sensitive to water conditions. Bloating by itself is not necessarily fatal.  There had to be a bacterial infection. Most likely it died from kidney failure.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

----------

